# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  ludum dare 41 - combine 2 incompatible genres - nos jeux

## Joq le pecheur

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai terminé hier un jeu pour ma 1ère ludum dare, "If Potato meets Flag Then":
https://ldjam.com/events/ludum-dare/...eets-flag-then

Il s'agit d'un jeu de programmation très simplifiée associée à un platformer.
Ceux qui sont familiers avec d'autres créations sauront que j'aime bien ce genre d'experimentation  :;): 

Il est jouable en html5 dans l'espoir de pouvoir toucher un public plus large
https://joqlepecheur.itch.io/ifpotatomeetsflagthen



Donc voilà, partagez ici vos créations et je testerai cela, sur ce je retourne me coucher c'était éreintant  ::):

----------


## Nattefrost

J'ai fait quelques niveaux, cool le concept  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

Je suis arrivé au bout, c'était bien marrant :D
(@Nattefrost : il y a une dizaine-quinzaine de niveaux, je sais plus exactement)

Je préfère même à _if plateformers were rpg_ je pense : on est plus actif, y'a moins à attendre la résolution de ce qu'on a programmé. Chaque niveau a une part variable de difficulté de planification et de difficulté d'exécution, ça permet de varier un peu le jeu.

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Le jeu a terminé 41ème sur 1000 en mode "compo": 48h en solo sans utilisation d'assets/code/musique

Je suis assez content pour une 1ère Ludum Dare, cependant la traction gagnée ne sera pas suffisante pour que je me lance dans un vrai projet reprenant le concept.
J'ai tout de même eu des retours encourageants, je pense donc faire un deuxième opus un peu mieux ficelé.

Lors de la jam une obligation sociale m'a fait "perdre" pas mal de temps mais j'ai pu identifier pas mal de points ou j'aurai pu optimiser mon organisation:
-je me suis lancé un peu vite dans les 1er niveaux du jeu, il aurait été plus judicieux de patienter un peu et d'avoir fini une ébauche un poil plus complète au niveau des features souhaitées
-j'ai terminé les niveaux en début d'après-midi de la deuxième journée: dans l'idéal j'aurai du réussir en 24h afin de consacrer la deuxième journée uniquement au polish, musique, et test
-m'exercer au dessin avant, j'ai mis 2 heures à dessiner un personnage tout pourri et un monstre patate. Peut-être essayer en avance de nouveaux outils.
-acquérir un deuxième moniteur dès que j'aurai la place, histoire d'y mettre une todolist ou d'étaler mon code

Les choses que je reproduirai:
-je suis allé un me promener un matin, je réitererai parce que ce n'est pas très bon d'être assis 2 jours d'affilés. Une bonne heure par jour est idéale je pense.
-je me suis levé à trois heures du matin à la révélation du thème puis suis retourné me coucher. Le matin au réveil j'avais la tête pleine d'idées
-au bout d'une demie-heure je me suis tout de suite lancé sur l'idée qui me plaisait le plus en écartant définitivement les autres

Voilà pour le compte-rendu, j'espère que la prochaine fois je serai pas le seul à faire la ludum dare ici  :;):

----------


## Pollux568

> Le jeu a terminé 41ème sur 1000 en mode "compo": 48h en solo sans utilisation d'assets/code/musique
> 
> Je suis assez content pour une 1ère Ludum Dare, cependant la traction gagnée ne sera pas suffisante pour que je me lance dans un vrai projet reprenant le concept.
> J'ai tout de même eu des retours encourageants, je pense donc faire un deuxième opus un peu mieux ficelé.


Bravo !!!
Je serais curieux de voir un éventuel 2e opus  ::): 




> -m'exercer au dessin avant, j'ai mis 2 heures à dessiner un personnage tout pourri et un monstre patate. Peut-être essayer en avance de nouveaux outils.


Qu'est-ce que tu utilises comme logiciel, actuellement ?
(mais je l'aime bien, cette patate :D )




> -je me suis levé à trois heures du matin à la révélation du thème puis suis retourné me coucher. Le matin au réveil j'avais la tête pleine d'idées


Mais ça c'est un coup à pas s'endormir parce qu'on pense à tout ce qu'on voudrait faire :D




> Voilà pour le compte-rendu, j'espère que la prochaine fois je serai pas le seul à faire la ludum dare ici


Est-ce que tu sais quand est-ce qu'elle est prévue ?

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Actuellement comme logiciel je fais directement dans gamemaker, donc paint en gros. Pour faire les choses bien faudrait que je transitionne à aseprite par exemple mais j'ai pas eu le courage de m'investir dans un outil pour le moment.

La prochaine ludum dare a lieu à partir du 10 août, ça tombe un peu mal pour moi mais je sais pas si il y aura une "mini LD" entre les deux.

----------

